# Remi's first owie!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Apparently chuck-its are very unpredictable and not a very good aim! DH was throwing for the pups last night like usual and Remi took the chuck it ball (rubber) to his face/eye. Of course, the ball was full of slobber & sand from being man handled by the dogs all night. :tsk: 

He didn't yelp or anything, just started pawing his face/eye right away so I called him to me and had a look. His eye had a ton of debris in it. I took him inside and rinsed his eye with warm water a few times and got a lot of crap out. His eye was pretty red & irritated but I got most of the sand out. He winced a few times through out the evening but slept fine and woke up looking much better. No swelling. 

I am taking him to the vet tomorrow for a dye test to check for lacerations or scratches. Please send some good mojo his way!! I for sure dont' want to risk his vision over something like that, so I figured it would be best to play it safe. I'll update tomorrow when we are done. 

He's getting a royal treatment of coming to work with me in the morning. :becky:I can't wait to show my boy off at work tomorrow! Our appt is at 9 so we should be back pretty early, please send good thoughts our way!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouuch. I hope he's ok - hopefully, no permanent damage is done.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Best of luck! Don't worry too much, eyes are pretty resilient!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ouchhhh, good luck!
I'm sure everything will be just fine. Keep us posted!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Natalie, I was hoping you'd chime in. They said he's probably fine, but I'm a worry wart Momma and I figured it would ease MY mind if I just had it checked out!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How scary, I hope that Remi is going to be ok.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We see dogs for scratched eyes all the time, darn nucklehead dogs don't really mind stuffing their heads down into bushes and things! Even if he did scratch his cornea it will heal with medications easily.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor Remi! Hope his eye's okay. I bet everyone at your work will love him! 

Back when my Rottie was still here we would play ball all the time. My husband made the mistake of getting his baseball bat to hit the tennis ball farther for Kodi. This was a huge mistake! LOL! Dean when to hit the ball and Kodi jumped up and grabbed the bat in his mouth. Broke his big canine tooth. Kodi was just fine, I don't think he even noticed....but our pocketbook wasn't after a $1000 dollar dental (bloodwork and all) where they had to pull the tooth! Lesson learned the hard way for hubby! LOL! :doh:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Poor Remi! Hope his eye's okay. I bet everyone at your work will love him!
> 
> Back when my Rottie was still here we would play ball all the time. My husband made the mistake of getting his baseball bat to hit the tennis ball farther for Kodi. This was a huge mistake! LOL! Dean when to hit the ball and Kodi jumped up and grabbed the bat in his mouth. Broke his big canine tooth. Kodi was just fine, I don't think he even noticed....but our pocketbook wasn't after a $1000 dollar dental (bloodwork and all) where they had to pull the tooth! Lesson learned the hard way for hubby! LOL! :doh:


Yeah it always has to happen the hard way! DH felt pretty bad, and I know he suggested just taking him in to have it looked at too so he felt better. The good thing is that now we have insurance on all 3 of the dogs so KNOCK ON WOOD if anything major happens we'll be covered. I have a deductible to meet with all of them but the peace of mind is priceless!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope he's okay! Dogs are so resilient... I'm used to rabbits and guinea pigs--animals that are so fragile that a strong breeze can upset their whole week.

Sending good thoughts! :hug:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope he is ok too, although I'm sure you would have seen other signs by now if anything was wrong. Like Natalie said, eyes are pretty resilient. I've had stuff in my eye before that I couldn't get out and was out in the blops, so couldn't get to a Dr. When you sleep your eye generates a almost jelly like substance that pulls the foreign body out.
But, I talk like it's no big deal, but who rushed down to the vet at 100mph when her cat came back with a swollen shut eye a couple of weeks ago? So, I totally understand where you are coming from!
Turned out Windy had a big chunk of bark right down in the bottom of her eye - $100 later. Its good you've got the medical insurance.


----------

